# france holiday july



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we are planing a holiday from july 3rd for 2 weeks going from dover to calais .going to the west coast montalivet-les-bains .well that area .but trying to stay on aires .we have not booked the ferry as yet and will wait for a couple of days to see if anyone wants to join us.please pm me for more info
bob


----------

